# pumps and DIY spraybars



## Nick16 (11 Oct 2009)

hi all, i want to purchase and eheim compact+ 2000 pump, (i have a compact 1000). The 1000 will not be good enough for my new large tank so i will need something bigger, hence the 2000. However i will be pumping from an 80L bin into the tank but i cant just pump it straight in as the substrate will get blown to pices and plants uprooted etc. I want to DIY a spraybar but i cant find any plastic ones around. (will need 5 or 6 20cm pieces)(and that are fairly cheap) i will also need a right angle spray bar connector so i can have spraybars on two sides of my tank joined up. (if you understand me?)
but i cannot find any single spraybars that i can buy or any connectors for that matter. 

i have made a list of my questions for simplicity. 

1. What size tubing fits the compact+ 2000? is it 16/22? 
2. where can i get some spraybars
3. Where can i get spraybar connections
4. where can i get the clips and suckers to hold the spraybar to the side of the tank? (im sure AE used to sell them but i cant find them anymore!)
5. sorry for all the questions   
6. honestly i apologise.

i might just diy a spraybar out of the tubing that fits the +2000 (e.g drill it), but i will still need a right angle or 'L' connector so that i can have pipe at 90 degrees

i have trawled around but im stuck and dont know what to type in on ebay as i seem to just get internal filters come up!

any help would be super.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Oct 2009)

Hi
Look here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT
All fittings come with this item.Or here http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1773

hoggie


----------



## Nick16 (11 Oct 2009)

but thats over Â£12, i will need about 6 of those spraybars so it would be a bomb! 
i just need some plain plastic spraybars i think 16mm ones and a 90 degree connecting piece and then some clips to hold it to the side of a tank.


----------



## Nelson (11 Oct 2009)

why not just get something like this http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?a ... earch=true .then drill some holes.

i've seen black ones and corner connections.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Oct 2009)

hmm interesting, i might go down to my local hardware store and have a look. i would get some if i could find the connectors and some clips with suckers to attach it, when i find everything i can then start to buy! i dont want to buy some bits and find i cant get the others!   

cheers for the help tho, its a very good idea. never thought of good ol' B&Q


----------



## GHNelson (11 Oct 2009)

Hi again
What about this then.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12mm-x-2mm-Clear- ... .m14.l1262

hoggie


----------



## Nick16 (12 Oct 2009)

i might get some of this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EHEIM-Tubing-...Fish?hash=item4147b7c52e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

and then this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EHEIM-16mm-EL...Fish?hash=item518cb4dd95&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

now all i need to know is will the 16mm stuff fit the compact+ 2000 and where to get clips/ suckers for 16mm tubing.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Oct 2009)

bump, i have still be looking but cant find any clips or suckers, i have found out that its 19/27mm tubing that fits the 2000 though, so i will jsut stick to my 1000 thinking about it, still i will need the clips and suckers.  

EDIT:

found some here, all sorted now. 

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/eheim-filter-tubing-clips.asp

its amazing you spend hours looking, create a post asking for help, and then you find what you were after. typical.


----------

